# April 13' Official COTM Vote Thread



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*Name: Jon
Location: Northville, MI
Car Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 2012 Cruze LTZ (1.4T/6A)
Stock Options: LTZ features plus RS package and sunroof
Modifications:**
Exterior:
*- *Dealer added gold & silver pinstripe
*- *Sonic Turbo badge on trunk
*- *Red insert RS badge on trunk
*- *Custom front lower grill shutter
**Interior:
*- *Homelink module added to overhead console
*- *South Korean Cruze sunglasses holder (handle replacement)
*- *Custom center console lid forward position lock
*- *Husky liner floor mats (front, rear, trunk)
**Performance:
*- *Trifecta Tuned
*- *Injen polished CAI with hydro shield
**Future plans: Some custom splash guards
Other info: Almost fully documented with original paperwork
*


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

*Name: Logan
Stormtrooper Cruze April COTM Submission
Location: Southern California
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LS

Modifications:
- Vinyl Roof Wrap
- Aftermarket Black Granite Spoiler
- Plasti Dip Front and Rear bumpers, Bowties and Wheel Covers
- Limo Tint all around
- Front License Plate Delete
- Some cheesy stickers

*


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

**CraSh's '12 Cruze LT RS 6MT*

**CraSh's '12 Cruze LT RS 6MT
Name: Crash
Location: Kansas City, MO
Modifications: Pedders XA full bodies thanks to Turbo Tech Racing. MSR 045's wrapped in 235/45/18 Faulkens. Synergy aluminum lugs.
Exterior: Debadged, custom viynl bowties.
Future plans: Tint. More suspension goodies. After 100k: intake, fmic, turbo back exhaust, injectors and E85 tune.



*


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Ahiru's Cruze
Location: Omaha, NE
Car Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options:I have a spare tire, and no air pump!
Modifications: New speakers front to back, 2 MB Quart amps power the whole thing. remote window controler for up and down from the fob!
Exterior: Debadged with white bow ties, sharkfin added as well. 

Most of my car is in the stereo, but i still love the clean lines of the cruze, as do most of us on these forums!

*
View attachment 12831
View attachment 12832
View attachment 12833
View attachment 12834
View attachment 12835
View attachment 12836
View attachment 13091
View attachment 12837
View attachment 13090


----------



## kingsoldier31 (Jan 30, 2013)

*
KIRSTEN ENTERS THE CRUZE APRIL 2013 COTM CONTEST!

Name: Patrick

Location: Ansbach, Germany

Car Info: 2011, Chevrolet, Cruze, LTZ RS

Stock Options: fully loaded, all features included

Modifications Exterior: BMC Predator II hood, Injen SRI, Audi ST projection+halo headlights, stainless steel mesh grille, VG functional sharkfin antenna, JDM LED wing spoiler, Continental extreme contact DWS tires, 20% tint, window visors, 1" roof chrome strips, dual exit magnaflow exhaust

Modifications Interior: Custom aluminum brushed Cruze pedals, blue floor lighting, 2x12" JL W1 woofers with Slash 2 JL amplifier and memphis Cap.

Future plans: Ace Alloy wheels, Trifecta tune, zzp midpipe, zzp downpipe, interior custom trim work
View attachment 12946
View attachment 12947
View attachment 12948
View attachment 12949
View attachment 12950
View attachment 12951
View attachment 12952


*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

more votes guys


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

Voted


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Voted!!! Hope to get some good photo's of my car in the next few days, that way I can enter for the May COTM.... Just lowered my Pedders Xa's another 6 tenths of an inch today. Seeing how low I can go here in NE PA w/o smashing front end lol..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

My vote has been cast


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Votes and hoes!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Kingsoldier's cruze is looking pretty unique! Voted!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted! Let's get more votes in guys!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. We had a lot more votes last month. Lets get more votes in.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I voted for your painted hubcaps LMAO. No, I personally thought yours looked the coolest. Just for his poor remark I will never vote for him if he's ever in the running for this again.


Haha thanks! I'm just too broke to have wheels lol


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Haha thanks! I'm just too broke to have wheels lol


I can't bring myself to spend that much money on wheels right now is my problem. lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It was a close one, that's for sure! Congrats to Logan on the win and thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doesn't even necessarily have to be modded. Jon's photography (and color choice) makes his stock car look pretty sweet.

FWIW, all 3 look pretty awesome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It was a tough decision for me, but creativity really won this one.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

welp at least we know 1.8ls own the COTM.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> welp at least we know 1.8ls own the COTM.


I need to get wheels quick to make it 4th 1.8L to win.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I need to get wheels quick to make it 4th 1.8L to win.


Forget that. Do this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Forget that. Do this.


megusta.jpg

done.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

iKermit said:


> megusta.jpg
> 
> done.


Don't laugh too hard, a guy in KC had one that looked similar, but had a turbo 13b swap and spray. Surprised the crap out of me one night.


----------

